# R.I.P.D., Rest In Peace Department



## Veho (Jun 2, 2013)

Men In Black + Dead Like Me = this thing. 

​ 

Looks like some quality trash right there. I'm _so_ gonna watch it.


----------



## ov3rkill (Jun 2, 2013)

Yeah, the first thing that comes through my mind when I saw it on theatres was MIB.  This movie should be interesting.


----------



## weavile001 (Jun 2, 2013)

looks amazing, can´t wait for it, and yes, it looks like MIB.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 2, 2013)

I do not know how compelling indestructible characters will be. Still I recently started rewatching dead like me, quite liked Reaper, the first MIB film and cartoon are things I enjoyed and enjoyed the backstory of drive angry a bit more than I probably should so I can see me waiting for the DVD at least.


----------



## AshuraZro (Jun 2, 2013)

Well this looks fucking awful and Jeff Bridges got tiring before the trailer was even out.


----------



## Veho (Jun 2, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> I do not know how compelling indestructible characters will be.


They said "durable", not "indestructible", and those weapons seem to be splattering other dead people pretty effectively, so I'm assuming the main characters are splatterable as well, so there will be some threat to their, well, _continued existence_ to create suspense, and the "durability" will be used mostly for slapstick.


----------



## Depravo (Jun 2, 2013)

This looks right up my street. At times, my taste in movies can be very unsophisticated.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 18, 2013)

It seems films and games swapped the "summer drought" business so I am now getting the chance to see everything.

Anyway a bit deus ex machina (literally?) heavy for my liking but I did not find cause to see it as objectionable as some critics did. I doubt I will remember it in ten years but I have seen far worse. That said definitely a case of the trailer did better than the film.


----------



## Hero-Link (Oct 27, 2013)

This movie had so much potential... but it got completely lost, while trying to have a love story with Men In Black secret entity stuff mixed...

Jeff Bridges actually is pretty much the best character in the whole movie.


----------

